# South Georgia Youth Squirrel Hunt



## state159 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mr. Larry Bland wanted me to announce that a youth squirrel hunt is planned for Feb. 26, 2011 and the meet up point will be at Big Hammock WMA outside of Glennville, GA. A big "thank you" goes to Mr. Larry for his dedication in planning this event as he has already secured private land permissions for several casts, received donated prizes and has acquired donations for the lunch provided. Also, several squirrel dog owners have committed to participate.  Big Hammock is on Hwy. 144, south of Glennville and it borders the Altamaha River. Last year's hunt ,which was held outside of Jesup, was excellent and this one should be also. Mr. Larry Bland can be reached at 912-237-3910 for more information.


Thank You,
Ronny Staten


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds great Mr. Ronny and Mr. Larry!  I will be there and be glad to help in any way I possibly can!  Looking forward to it!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2011)

Folks,if any of you can possibly make it to this hunt,I promise you and your kids will have a blast.Ronny and Larry - as well as Ryan and many others -  really brought it all together last year.That lil' feller in my avatar picture won the hearts of everybody there, as did Samantha and her expert squirrel-cleanin',and the work that Larry did getting donations for the drawing was nothing short of _amazing!_ I believe this year he has has outdone himself - I spoke with him on the phone last night,and he has gotten two single-shot 20 gauge shotguns, among other goodies.Last year the kids each had a _pile_ of prizes! 

I urge y'all - do what you can to support this hunt.It's vitally important that we get kids out hunting,and doggin' squirrels is a _great_ way to start your son or daughter out hunting.They don't have to be so still and quiet as on a deer stand,and the dogs love it as much as the kids do! More dogs and handlers are needed,but most of all they need _kids_ to come to this hunt!

There are a lot of voters out there that are either anti-hunting,or just don't care,and if we don't ensure that another generation of voters loves the sport,it ain't gonna be around!


----------



## sljones (Jan 21, 2011)

Glad to see it's coming together again. I too encourage everyone/anyone that can to participate in this. Whether as a hunting guest or as a helper. Last year was loads of fun & we all made new friends. Count me in with a couple of dogs & at least two additional handlers & whatever else I can do. Should be able to handle two different casts for the day. Based on last year's prizes, we need to change Larry's name to Santa Claus. That was unbelievable.


----------



## soggy bottom Buck (Jan 21, 2011)

Soggy bottom boys, and Gilbert Womack, Will try to be there with our dogs


----------



## state159 (Jan 21, 2011)

That sounds great fellows. The kids did all of the shooting at last year's hunt and I think they wound up with around 20-25 squirrels taken. To me there's nothing like watching a kid knock out a squirrel to a treed dog.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree,Ronnie! Especially when it's their _first_ squirrel. Samantha got her first one at the west Georgia hunt up here.


----------



## state159 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yep, that Samantha is an impressive young lady. She can shoot and clean squirrels. There were several shooters that made spectacular shots too.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm not able to post pictures,for some reason. If I could,I've got some good ones from last year. It was a lot of fun for everybody,and I'm glad y'all are doing it again!


----------



## Braz (Jan 22, 2011)

Howdy all,

I live in gwinnett, lilburn and am planning to make the trip. If anyone wouldlike to carpool wit us, Brooke 8, Nephew 7,Timber pup, we can pick you up on the way.

Options are to car camp night before, or head out Really Early.

If I can do anything to help out feel free to do the same.

PM or Email.

Braz / Brooke / Timber.


----------



## funderburkjason (Jan 22, 2011)

If yall need anymore dogs or handlers let me know I would be glad to come and bring a dog or two.


----------



## state159 (Jan 22, 2011)

Mr. Larry was talking the other night about if we had too many dog hunters and not enough kids, that the dog hunters could just go hunting there in Big Hammock WMA and it would still be a nice trip. Big Hammock is huge with a lot of bottomland.


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 23, 2011)

Still getting donations and trying to locate new land that hasn't been hunted. This year we're planning to let the kids have a shooting contest and give trophies.Should have plenty of handlers and dogs if everyone that has called shows up, but you can never have too many.  Everyone is invited, bring your kids they will have a great time along with the adults. Also this is my first post without help, so bear with me.  Thanks to all that have helped to bring this together.
Larry


----------



## state159 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you Mr. Larry for all the time and effort you are putting into this event.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 24, 2011)

state159 said:


> Mr. Larry was talking the other night about if we had too many dog hunters and not enough kids, that the dog hunters could just go hunting there in Big Hammock WMA and it would still be a nice trip. Big Hammock is huge with a lot of bottomland.


In my experience,not all who expect to be there are able - things come up at the last minute,and there's always a few who just can't make it.I would suggest putting the word at at local churches,through the youth pastor,and inviting as many local folks as possible.The nice grandma at Beaver Creek campground,where we stayed last year,has some grandsons that would _love_ to come.


jlb54 said:


> Still getting donations and trying to locate new land that hasn't been hunted. This year we're planning to let the kids have a shooting contest and give trophies.Should have plenty of handlers and dogs if everyone that has called shows up, but you can never have too many.  Everyone is invited, bring your kids they will have a great time along with the adults. Also this is my first post without help, so bear with me.  Thanks to all that have helped to bring this together.
> Larry


No need to "bear witcha," Larry - ya done _good!_ Sure am glad to see you here!


Braz said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> I live in gwinnett, lilburn and am planning to make the trip. If anyone wouldlike to carpool wit us, Brooke 8, Nephew 7,Timber pup, we can pick you up on the way.
> 
> ...


Braz- Not sure how far it is from the huntin' grounds,but there's a nice campground near Jesup that me and a few other folks stayed at last year.The elderly lady who runs it would be glad to have y'all! I think it's her main income,and not much business this time of year.Also some reasonable motels in the area.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 24, 2011)

funderburkjason said:


> If yall need anymore dogs or handlers let me know I would be glad to come and bring a dog or two.


That would be great!


----------



## state159 (Jan 24, 2011)

Big Hammock has an open area right off the highway. The game warden may allow primitive camping for this event. Mr. Larry may know if camping is allowed.


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 24, 2011)

Talked to the game warden there is primitive camping-tents or trailers. Will have plenty of firewood cut at site,also shooting range across road .I will be at Big Hammock on Friday if I can help anyone.Larry-912-237-3910


----------



## Primos can man (Jan 25, 2011)

is there going to be benching and what is considered a youth


----------



## state159 (Jan 25, 2011)

Primos can man said:


> is there going to be benching and what is considered a youth



If you are asking about any kind of competiton, then no, it's just kids taking turns shooting squirrels. We've never discussed maximun age but I would say if a young person wants to come shoot, that's fine. A shell is not chambered until everyone is in place and the dog handler says "shoot". Safety is the most important aspect of the hunt. Thanks for the question. I hope I answered it.

Ronny Staten


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 25, 2011)

Youth would be 15 and under,if older kids are their they can also help with the smaller kids.In the shooting contest their will be two groups-small kids up to eleven years old-then the older kids.


----------



## state159 (Jan 25, 2011)

I had forgotten about the shooting contest. That's something new this year. Thanks Mr. Larry for the input.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 26, 2011)

Mr.Bobby [HunterBob here,I think?] brought a skeet-shooting setup to one of the hunts - that was a big hit with the kids,also.


----------



## state159 (Jan 28, 2011)

Here's a few pictures of last year's youth hunt. I think I had way more fun than the kids.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Jan 28, 2011)

Wish I could make it Ronny.  Maybe next season.  The hunting situation out here is kinda slim!  Not sure about NM or Colorado but, I think Ga is getting on the short list!!!  Ya'll have fun and I will let Stacy know.


----------



## jabb06 (Jan 29, 2011)

Theres a camp ground at the river landing off of 144.It has picnic shelters,playground & bathrooms.We camped there last summer.


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 31, 2011)

Been out of pocket for few days-went to winter classic.Checked out some new land for youth hunt had one dog hunted two hours made fifteen trees saw meat in thirteen knocked out ten hunted by myself.Some trees had up to three in them.Having lots of calls on hunt if the river stays down we'll be looking great for hunt.If not kids will have to have rubber boots.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 31, 2011)

Great pictures,Ronnie!

Larry,it looks like y'all are gonna have a great hunt!


----------



## state159 (Feb 1, 2011)

jlb54 said:


> Been out of pocket for few days-went to winter classic.Checked out some new land for youth hunt had one dog hunted two hours made fifteen trees saw meat in thirteen knocked out ten hunted by myself.Some trees had up to three in them.Having lots of calls on hunt if the river stays down we'll be looking great for hunt.If not kids will have to have rubber boots.



That's some good hunting Mr. Larry. Sounds like you have a fine dog.


----------



## HDDyna06 (Feb 4, 2011)

*Help*

Ronny,

PM sent.

Offering assistance where needed for both myself and one other.

Pulling vines, herding cats ( I mean kids). Just let me know.

Might bring PRIMER as he now requires daily grooming since mama moved him into the house Done ruined a good dog. haha


Roy

912-210-6874


----------



## Marshall R (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a 15 year old that might want to drop the x-box long enough to come down and participate.  

I would also like to help if I can.  I have two dogs that continue to improve each time I take them out, if they might be needed on the hunt.  

Marshall 

(478) 279-0232


----------



## state159 (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah, Mr. Roy and Marshall. I'm sure Mr. Larry could use all the available help. He'll probably reply too.


----------



## jlb54 (Feb 4, 2011)

Mr. Roy and Marshall will be glad to have ya'll at the hunt don't know how many kids or dogs and handlers will show. Everyone is welcome, we had a great time last year, met lots of new friends. Hoping everyone from last year will show and bring new people with them. Still looking for donations for drawings for kids. Crackerdave,Ryan,where are ya'll.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 5, 2011)

Larry,I sure wish I could be of help,but I can't make it this year.I look forward to seeing pictures of your hunt - take a bunch!


----------



## Braz (Feb 10, 2011)

BTT.

Anybody wanting to carpool, 
I'll be comming from Lilburn, Ga on Friday and camping out. 
Myself, Brooke (8),  and 3 mnth old pup.

Minivan so plenty of room.

Braz


----------



## jlb54 (Feb 13, 2011)

*High water*

Been working in Perry all week this high water doesn't look good.but hopefully will start to fall back around mid week.Would like to here from other members that are planing to help with hunt. Ronny-Ryan left ya'll private messages. Lost my cell phone with all my contacts.I have new phone if anyone wants to call 912-237-3910 Thank's Larry.


----------



## aewhite (Feb 13, 2011)

Larry, as of right now it looks like me, my daughter and my dog will be able to make it. Me and Gilbert went down to Big Hammock yesterday evening and gate was closed so we headed on down to Griffin Ridge and had a decent evening hunt. I hope the water goes down as well because I liked having the river down this year. I will continue to keep checking here for updates and will let you know if anything changes with me as well. Thanks 
Andy White


----------



## state159 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll call you today Mr. Larry. Too late last night.

Ronny


----------



## jsrogers (Feb 14, 2011)

I went to the youth hunt last year in Jesup and had a great time. As far Big Hammock WMA with the high water level as it is and the entrance gate being closed, I would be looking for some outside places to hunt. From my past experince hunting at Big Hammack WMA once the water level gets high enough for the gate to closed it most of the time stays closed until turkey season opens or close to it.


----------



## state159 (Feb 14, 2011)

jsrogers said:


> I went to the youth hunt last year in Jesup and had a great time. As far Big Hammock WMA with the high water level as it is and the entrance gate being closed, I would be looking for some outside places to hunt. From my past experince hunting at Big Hammack WMA once the water level gets high enough for the gate to closed it most of the time stays closed until turkey season opens or close to it.



Hey Stan,
  I talked with Mr. Larry today and we're hoping that the water level doesn't get any higher. If it stays the same or drops, then we can still meet up there at Big Hammock since the first gate is open and the area in front of the shooting range is suitable for parking, primitive camping, etc. Mr. Larry is still looking/checking on higher, dryer woods to take some casts. If there are any deer hunting leases/farmers nearby that wouldn't mind if some youth hunters kill some squirrels that Sat., please let Mr. Larry know about it. Thanks Stan and I enjoyed meeting you last year.


Ronny


----------



## HDDyna06 (Feb 14, 2011)

*Count us In*

Mr Larry, Ronny, Others,

Myself and one other Dog Man can be there in support. I have Primer, a 2yr old Brindle OMC that has done well this year. Other gentleman has a 6yr old OMC that is proven. Both love the kids. Dogs work great together and no aggression at the base of tree or on the harvest.

Meeting time at Big Hammock?  This week has started at 7am for us but the river has thrown some challenges on the Griffin Ridge end.


Roy
912-210-6874


----------



## jlb54 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Roy*

Would be glad for ya'll to come if we have to many handlers and dogs we'll send two handlers on each cast. We'll let one set of dogs hunt the first hour then hunt the other dogs. Really can't tell who will show up.Hope the water falls out. Still have some high land and some around Jesup that we hunted last year.


----------



## state159 (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd be happy for there to be more dogs than kids that show up. That would be better than the other way around. Thanks Roy and Tom for your support.

Ronny


----------



## jlb54 (Feb 16, 2011)

*river expected to fall*

Hopefully the river will start falling tomorrow,no rain expected up state, so we'll be fine. Don't know if the gate to Big Hammock will be open,will talk to DNR tomorrow. I think they will open it for the youth hunt. At least the meeting and camping land at front gate will be dry. Will post later tomorrow after talking to DNR.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 17, 2011)

Great talkin' to Mr.Larry Blunt on the phone today - what an amazing job he has done getting this hunt together! I'm tellin' y'all the truth: If you have kids and they like to have BIG fun,you don't want to miss this hunt!


----------



## jlb54 (Feb 18, 2011)

*everything coming toghter*

Good to hear from you Dave,checked the water at Big Hammock yesterday it's falling. We'll have dry land for camping and at shooting range with plenty of parking.Still have not got hold of dnr ranger to ask about opening gate.We have other land close by to hunt and hopefully the water will keep falling no rain expected.Might have someone willing to donate five or six feist pups for the kids drawing,these pups have the blood,the sire is a ATFA GR SQ CHAMPION  if the man comes through someone will be getting some high powered pups free.


----------



## jlb54 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Looking Great!!!*

Gate to Big Hammock will be opened for youth hunt. Water is falling out, should be good hunting with wma not being hunted for three weeks. Will check water again today.


----------



## state159 (Feb 19, 2011)

Maybe the rain will hold off this next week Mr. Larry and the water will continue to fall.


----------



## jlb54 (Feb 20, 2011)

Water still fallin, maybe it will be a little drier and not so much mud for the kids.Would really like to have roll call again to see who with dogs and also who can guide.Please post to get a head count.Weather man speaks of a little rain 40% for Friday,maybe it will hold off. I've got five or six guides already.The WMA will be opened for youth hunt Saturday.Big Hammock should be good with it not being hunted for three weeks. Some of the people bringing dogs already knows where to hunt in Big Hammock.Planning on meeting at Big Hammock around 6:00 Saturday.


----------



## Marshall R (Feb 20, 2011)

My son is 15 and he said he would like to participate.  I can bring Lucy and Ace and see what they can tree if they might be needed for dogs.  They have been doing pretty good lately. 

My son said that he would like to go down on Friday and camp out the night before.  Can anyone give me some information on that as to where the rest of the folks involved with this will be camping. 

Marshall 

(478) 279-0232


----------



## jlb54 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Marshall*

Would be glad for ya'll to come and bring your dogs. Primitive camping at front gate of Big Hammock,will cut fire wood this week.I'll be there on Friday see ya'll then.Thank's Larry.


----------



## state159 (Feb 21, 2011)

Marshall R said:


> My son is 15 and he said he would like to participate.  I can bring Lucy and Ace and see what they can tree if they might be needed for dogs.  They have been doing pretty good lately.
> 
> My son said that he would like to go down on Friday and camp out the night before.  Can anyone give me some information on that as to where the rest of the folks involved with this will be camping.
> 
> ...




Marshall, the area in front of the shooting range (just off Hwy. 144, north of the Altamaha River bridge) is an open area for primitive camping. I don't think there is electricity anywhere but there is  a pitcher pump at the ranger's station but I'm not sure if it works. Better bring water, some lanterns and your own potty because this place is bare bones. Ace and Lucy should have a good time with the kids too.



Ronny


----------



## Marshall R (Feb 21, 2011)

I have been advised by my wife that it is supposed to be rainy on Friday.  That being said, I will not be camping if it is raining.  I am still planning on coming down for the hunt on Saturday though.  If it isn't raining, I would still come down and camp because my son wants to do that, but I draw the line to camping when it is supposed to be rain.

Marshall


----------



## LuckyBeasley (Feb 22, 2011)

Larry I went by your house Sunday evening but your wife said you was out, I had a bow full of dogs lookin for a hunting partner


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 22, 2011)

Only a 30% chance of rain Friday night,20% Saturday.[From the Ga.Forestry forecast,which is usually accurate.]

Lord willin', I'll be there Friday afternoon at the camping area at Big Hammock.I'm looking forward to a good campfire Friday night, [hopefully,somebody besides me will bring a guitar]and a great time watchin' kids and dawgs chase tree-rats Saturday!

Hope to do some kayak fishin',too. I'll bring some crappie fee-lays - can somebody bring a fish-fryer Friday night? I'll bring a jar of Cindy's Nearly World Famous Datil Pepper Sauce.


----------



## jlb54 (Feb 22, 2011)

*come on down south*

Dave looking forward to seeing you at the hunt. I'll try to find a fish cooker and round up some more fish and potatoes.There's nothing like fresh cooked fish/fries and hushpuppies with a nice cold glass of ice tea.Hopefully the rain will hold off,the river is really fallin giving us more land every day.What time do you think you'll make it Friday.


----------



## Marshall R (Feb 22, 2011)

Is there room for a fifth wheel camper there?  I called my friend from Jacksonville, FL and he wanted to know if he could just drag his fifth wheel camper up and park it there for the hunt?  

Marshall.


----------



## state159 (Feb 22, 2011)

Marshall R said:


> Is there room for a fifth wheel camper there?  I called my friend from Jacksonville, FL and he wanted to know if he could just drag his fifth wheel camper up and park it there for the hunt?
> 
> Marshall.



I would say yes to the camper. There's ample room to set one up.

Ronny


----------



## jlb54 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Lucky Beasley*

Wish I had been home always wanted to hunt with some high powered rat dogs. Are you coming to the youth hunt, Big Hammock will be open for the hunt.Hope to see you there,let me know. Thanks Larry!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 22, 2011)

jlb54 said:


> Dave looking forward to seeing you at the hunt. I'll try to find a fish cooker and round up some more fish and potatoes.There's nothing like fresh cooked fish/fries and hushpuppies with a nice cold glass of ice tea.Hopefully the rain will hold off,the river is really fallin giving us more land every day.What time do you think you'll make it Friday.


I'm hoping to be there early afternoon - I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## LuckyBeasley (Feb 23, 2011)

jlb54 said:


> Wish I had been home always wanted to hunt with some high powered rat dogs. Are you coming to the youth hunt, Big Hammock will be open for the hunt.Hope to see you there,let me know. Thanks Larry!



Larry who has the high power rat dogs, thats why I stopped by your house to see one...If things work out I will be there Saturday Morn....


----------



## jlb54 (Feb 23, 2011)

*No Pups*

Talked to the man that was thinking about donating the pups for the youth hunt,but he said not this year maybe next year.If anyone has a dog they would like to put in the kids drawing,please let me know but time running out.The river is still fallin out and plenty of hunting land.Hope to see everyone Saturday.


----------



## jlb54 (Feb 24, 2011)

Everything looks good for youth hunt,looks like a little rain for tomorrow but want hurt anything.If anything it will help DNR burnt off some woods in different spots all the way from the front gate to the canal road. Talked to some hog hunters that was camping the last three days they said just before dark yesterday they saw about ten squirrels side the road in about quarter mile next to the dog pen road.Fire wood will be at camp site,also we'll be cooking some sausage on the grill Saturday mourning around 5:30 if anybody wants some.The grill will be hot if you want to grill something different.We'll hope to meet around 6:00 and be hunting around 7:00. Larry 912-237-3910.


----------



## Marshall R (Feb 24, 2011)

How many are expected to be camping? 

Marshall


----------



## jlb54 (Feb 24, 2011)

*campers*



Marshall R said:


> How many are expected to be camping?
> 
> Marshall



Marshall, I only know of three that's going to camp it's suppose to rain a little tomorrow and be windy.So that could change maybe those that are planning on camping will post.


----------



## Marshall R (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, my son is set on camping and I just looked at the weather and it looks like the rain will be gone by 3PM.  We probably wont get down there until 5PM or so.  He has a friend that he wants to bring and have the experience, so we are going to try it.  I hope it doesn't rain so much that it makes the ground miserable.  

Marshall


----------



## jlb54 (Feb 25, 2011)

Marshall R said:


> Well, my son is set on camping and I just looked at the weather and it looks like the rain will be gone by 3PM.  We probably wont get down there until 5PM or so.  He has a friend that he wants to bring and have the experience, so we are going to try it.  I hope it doesn't rain so much that it makes the ground miserable.
> 
> Marshall


Had a little rain but the wind and sunshine has already dried it up.There's  already two campers with tents set up,it really feels like it 80 at 3:00 should be a good weekend.Looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting new ones.


----------



## jlb54 (Feb 25, 2011)

Just got back from Big Hammock we have five adults and ten kids camping tonight.They brought three dogs,everyone is ready for tomorrow,this will be the first squirrel hunt for some of them.We'll have the grill going about 5:00 and have plenty of smoked sausage if anyone wants any before we go hunting.See ya'll in a few hours.


----------



## soggy bottom Buck (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank's to Mr.Larry Bland, The Boys an I had A great time, Can,t wait till next year, Just like alway,s the Soggy Bottom Boy,s got wet. And Dallen Won the shoot off.  Take care of Marley she is going to be a good squirrel dog. Thanks to all My Wife said,  Sure was wanting to meet Mr. Stan Jones, And Let Him see sb Buck


----------



## aewhite (Feb 27, 2011)

would like to give congrats to Mr. Larry Bland and company for a great time hunting and fellowship with others.  We had to stop by my parents house on the way home last night so my daughter could show off her trophy, new fishing pole and new gun. She says it kicks hard but we are going to get a recoil pad and some lighter loads for the gun and see if that will help.  I hope everyone had as good of a time as I did.  Again, thanks for an awesome day and I look forward to doing it again next season.


----------



## Marshall R (Feb 27, 2011)

Larry, 

We had a great time at the youth hunt, enjoyed meeting you and Ernie and all the other fellows that we got to meet for the first time. 

It was a real treat to see all those kids out enjoying themselves in the outdoor atmosphere and not plugged into a t.v. and an x-box.  

My son and his friend that I brought sure had a nice time.  As soon as we got home, my sons friend opened up his rod and reel and he, my son, and my daughter went fishing in the creek behind my house.  

Again, I enjoyed meeting all the new folks that I have met on the forum, now you all have faces.  

Marshall


----------



## state159 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you Mr. Larry Bland and Ernie Stanfield for putting on a great event for the kids. I've never seen so many smiles all day long. Also thanks to everyone that brought squirrel dogs so that the kids could see how to really have fun. I think there were 34 kids present and most killed squirrels, some for the first time. Here's some pictures throughout the day.

Thanks To Everyone,
Ronny Staten


----------



## state159 (Feb 27, 2011)

More pictures


----------



## state159 (Feb 27, 2011)

And more pics


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 27, 2011)

What a _great_ time! Thanks again to Larry,Ronnie,and everyone who came - it's a great feeling to know that we are not only showing these kids a great time,but helping to ensure the future of our sport. I know every one of the kids will be ready for next year's hunt,and they'll tell their friends and make this event bigger every year!
Here's some more pictures - I apologize to any kid that I didn't get a picture of in the shooting contest.


----------



## soggy bottom Buck (Feb 27, 2011)

May be by next year I'll have A Squirrel Dog. And A pair of wader's hip boots might work. Andy thanks again for Buck, He is a fine little Dog, If I can get him trained.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 27, 2011)

"Squirrel Dog Basics" by David Osborn is a real good book to help with training. Good ol' boot leather and time in the woods is mostly what does it!


----------



## jabb06 (Feb 27, 2011)

*great time*

We want to thank Mr.Larry Bland & everyone else who helped make this happen.We all had a GREAT time. Many thanks to Andy & the mexican bandito for putting us on the squirrells. All the kids had a blast. I enjoyed talking with you Mr.Marshall.Good to see you again Mr.Ronny.Cant wait for next year








[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## jlb54 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Another Great Hunt!*

Well, it all started off at 5:00 a.m., getting the grill started with plenty of smoked sausage for everyone.  Most everyone was there by 6:00.  Then we decided who was going with who.  By a little after 7:00 we were all in the woods.  You could hear lots of shooting, so you know there was some misses and a lot of laughing going on.  By 10:30 or 11:00 I think everybody was back to camp and boy was there some happy kids and some tall tales being told.  We all had hot dogs and hamburgers and had a chance to meet new friends, friends that you had met through the forum or a phone calls.  At least now you had a face to go with the voice.  
After lunch we had a shooting contest for the kids.  After seeing the smiles on their faces, I don't know who was happier, the kids or the parents.
Then came the drawing for the door prices.  Every kid got a great prize and most got two.  I don't think they were any happier at Christmas.  Last was the drawing for the puppy.  A young man from Eastman was the winner.  This young man hunted with me Saturday morning and killed three squirrels with a 410.  I know the puppy will be hunted and the boy will have a lifelong friend.  
Some of the things that stick out in my mind are seeing the kids having so much fun.  Another was a kid that won two guns and gave the 2nd back for someone else to win.  Then at the puppy drawing, there was only one pup and lots of kids wanting it.  Well, there was a few tears.  I wish we could have had one for every kid that wanted one.  
One of the dog owners saw a little boy crying, talked to him, then drove thirty-five miles to get him a five month old pup (thanks Soggy Bottom Buck).  
This hunt could have not been possible without the parents bringing their kids and friends (Hats off to you!!!!)
Thanks to all the dog owners and guides.  Without y'all the kids wouldn't know how much fun it is to hunt with dogs.  
Thanks to everyone who donated money and prizes.  We could have not put this hunt on without you.  
The people that I met through squirrel hunting are some of the greatest.  They are there to have fun, teach their kids about the outdoors and make forever friends.  
Until next year----
Thanks,
Larry Bland


----------



## jones trigger (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Mr. Larry the bunch from Dodge Co. enjoyed it and look forward to next year. Met some new friends while we were there. Enjoyed hunting with you and Pepper and your other dogs. Also enjoyed the hunt in Truetlen Co. today with Marshal and the boys .


----------



## Marshall R (Feb 27, 2011)

Greg, 

Enjoyed meeting you as well.  I just got home from my brother's house and have just finished my pizza.  Squirrels cleaned and in the freezer.  

Enjoyed this afternoon with you and your gang.  

Marshall


----------



## jlb54 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Next Year*

Just sitting here think who didn't make the hunt.Lucky Beasley,Gilbert Womack and crew,Stan Rogers,Roy and Tom from Long county,Ryan Beasley,Braz from Liburn Ga,and funderburkjason from Swainsboro wished y'all could have made the hunt,maybe next year.


----------



## Marshall R (Feb 28, 2011)

Larry, 

I got the air rifle exchanged at the local Wal-Mart and Wade put the money toward getting a 12 ga. pump.  Now he is set for having a shotgun that will do anything he needs a shotgun to do.  He sure is proud of it too.  He got himself a Remington 870 Super Mag.  I told him that while he is in school during turkey season, I will break the gun in for him.  He just laughed and said, "Yea Right, !"

Thanks again for the youth hunt you put on.  We really enjoyed it. 

Marshall


----------



## jlb54 (Feb 28, 2011)

Marshall                                                                                                          By the time I found the receipt today you had already exchanged the gun.Wade can't go wrong with the Remington 870 mag.We'll have to get together before next hunting season and maybe go fishing during the summer.Enjoyed meeting you and Wade glad y'all finished the year on a good note stay in touch.Good luck during turkey season. Larry!


----------



## pthunter74 (Feb 28, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks to Larry,Ernie and everyone else who made this possible.My little boy killed his first squrriel and everyone had a great time.THANKS again.Also thanks to Ronnie for a great hunt with two fine dogs.And to soggy bottom boy for making the little fella real happy.













j


----------



## ryan_beasley (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds like everybody had a GREAT time!  The weekend was PACKED full of things I needed to do and sure enough...work called.  Sorry guys!  Sounds like ya'll had it all under control and glad to hear of nothing but great things!  My hat is off to Mr. Larry, Mr. Ronnie, Mr. Dave, and EVERYONE else involved.  There's a TON of work that goes on behind the scenes for a event like this to take place and sounds like it was perfect for all!  I will be there next year one way or another.  Hated I had to miss it after everything was looking so good!  Good job to all the kids!  They are the real winners of the day!

Ryan


----------



## jlb54 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Ryan*

I didn't think we could top last year,but we had three times the kids(36)and that's not counting the older ones and there parents. We were all looking forward to seeing you and them big red squirrel dogs.But we know we have to work before we can hunt.But everyone was asking where's Ryan,I told them work must have called are you would have been there.Everyone had a great hunt and fellowship and made new friends.I know by the replies and phone calls that next year will be twice the kids,so we had better start earlier.Would like to go hog hunting on the river where you were talking about last year,will trade a Santee Cooper fishing trip.Stay in touch. Larry!


----------



## soggy bottom Buck (Feb 28, 2011)

Last day of the season, Gilbert Womack and the Soggy Bottom Boys went to Bullard, Gilbert's Dog Zinna sure is a fine dog. I hunted My Black 10 Month pup, He is going to be a top notch Dog Gilbert. said can't wait till next season, I also Am traning a red 10 month George Cauley female, she is alsome, I,m Half owner with Gilbert, She is as fast  a dog as Ive ever seen,, gets treed and stays under preasure, we call her Crazy Glue, She is gonna be one of our comp dogs, she is a little ahead of the Dingo dog but he's gotta a home, like Buck


----------

